

Build the #LAMP stack in 5 minutes  - cgcardona
https://github.com/cgcardona/config_files/blob/master/LAMP_stack.md

======
valverde
Step 5 does more harm than good, IMHO. In most LAMP scenarios, you don't want
your MySQL server to be facing the public.

The default, on the other hand, is pretty secure, and I recommend it (unless
you have a really good reason to do otherwise).

~~~
cgcardona
Good to know I'll look into that Thanks

